# Griffe ?



## Hopserhäsle (1. November 2004)

Was könnt ihr an Griffen empfehlen ? Ich hab die Echo an meinem Python und die sind irgendwie blöd. Sind solche Schaumstoff besser oder die TryAll die nur so kleine Noppen haben ? Bei Schaumstoff spürt man doch fast den Lenker und es ist nicht viel dicker wie der Lenker selber oder ? Hat das mehr Vorteile oder was meint ihr. Würde mir jetzt eben beim Jan dann neue bestellen, aber die TryAll oder solche Schaumstoff (auch von TryAll oder so) ?? Danke schonmal für die Antworten.


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (1. November 2004)

ich bin schon fast alle griffe gefahren, und ich muss sagen, dass ich die roten try-all am besten fand, zuerst dachte ich, die versch. farben wären nur optik, aba die roten try-all greifen sich echt ambesten, wobei ih sagen muss ich bin die blauen un grauen try-all noch cniht gefahren aba von de nderen schon alle und davon sind die roten top!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (1. November 2004)

Die schaumstoffdinger haben zwar kein schlechtes "Griffgefühl" aber auf Dauer haben mir bei den Dingern echt die Hände geschmerzt weil die ja wirklich hammer dünn sind und somit effektiv nichts zwischen Lenker und Hand "dämpft". Zudem kannst die Teile vergessen wenns mal regnet, da rutschen die nur aufn Lenker rum. Allgemein sind dünne Griffe schon gut aber ich würd dir auf jeden Fall die Try all (Gummi) empfehlen.Die sind nicht zu dick und nicht zu dünn, und greifen sich echt bombe!! mein tipp: Try All!!


----------



## Hopserhäsle (1. November 2004)

die roten ? echt, komisch, ich dachte die unterscheiden sich nur von der Farbe und fertig. sind die weicher oder was ? weil die Noppen usw. das ist aber gleich oder ? Dann denk ich hol ich mir die roten Try All an mein Baby Pitbull  also halt Python .  Was kannst du zu Schaumstoff sagen ? sind blöd oder ?


----------



## Hopserhäsle (1. November 2004)

ok dann nehm ich die TryAll aber das mit der Farbe hab ich jetzt noch net soo gecheckt!?   
Ich hab die roten TryAll Handschuhe und das würde ja optisch nicht so zu den roten Griffen passen, hmmm was mach ich da nur, vielleicht nehm ich dann einfach die schwarzen!?


----------



## sebi-online88 (1. November 2004)

Hopserhäsle schrieb:
			
		

> ok dann nehm ich die TryAll aber das mit der Farbe hab ich jetzt noch net soo gecheckt!?




Also meiner Meinung nach sind die transparenten die weichsten von allen. Der Meinung ist der Jan auch. Steht auch beim Blau in seinem Shop geschrieben...


----------



## MSC-Trialer (1. November 2004)

Habe bisher alle Griffe ausprobiert, von try all bis echo und monty eigentlich alles. Und mein Topfavorit sind bisher die *Syntaceschraubgriffe*, die sind nicht zu dünn und nicht zu dick und verutschen halt nicht. Und was mein Problem bei den anderen Griffen war, das sie sind nach einiger Weile am Lenkerende aufgerissen sind. Das kann dir bei den Syntace nicht mehr passieren, weil sie am Ende offen sind. Und die Hände schmerzen bei den Griffen auch nicht mehr.


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (1. November 2004)

die transparenten find ich auch top vom feelin', aber die sehen nach n par tagen total vergilbt und eglisch und häßlich aus, und da ich mien bike nur leibe wenns schnieke aussieht, gehen die griffe gar nciht.
also die roten sind die besten.
falls mir mal die griffenden aufplatzen, und die dinger ständig in die mitte rutschen, nehm ich einfach n par alte griffe und fülle damit lücke zwischen griff und hebel, und schon rutschen die nicht mehr in die mitte


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (1. November 2004)

Also bin auch schon einige Griffe gefahren und bin der Meinung das dünne Griffe das Beste für Trial ist... da dicke Griffe dich irgendwei Trääägggeeee machen...

Schaumstoff Griff sind Top...solange sie nicht rutschen...

Nun fahre ich Try All BLACK... und bin Mega zufrieden...ausser das sie innerhalb 3 Wochen bis auf den Lenker durchgegriffen sind...
Habe am WE mal die Roten in der Hand gahabt...sind nen Tuck härter...sind also meine nächste Wahl....
Kann also Max nur beiflichten.... Try all in RED.... kaufen!!

MfG..

BS Dynamite..

(Die Gallier)


----------



## Monty98 (1. November 2004)

ODI Longnecks.

...und aus!


----------



## robs (2. November 2004)

Meine transparenten vergilben nicht...  bin sehr zufrieden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isah (2. November 2004)

Ich hab bei den dünnen immer handschmerzen bekommen, dann hab ich mir cannondale geholt, die sind echt gut (aber etwas dicker..)


----------



## ringo667 (2. November 2004)

habe auch seit Juli die transparenten Griffe und bin mit denen zufrieden und sehen noch wie neu aus.

@max: vielleicht solltest du mal die Handschuhe waschen


----------



## chri§ (2. November 2004)

onza porc paws. es gibt nichts besseres


----------



## Scrat (2. November 2004)

bata schrieb:
			
		

> es gibt nichts besseres



Das schreibt jetzt wahrscheinlich jeder über seine Griffe 

Ich hatte bis jetzt...

- die dünnen Moosgummiüberzüge (Humpert?) - find' ich zu dünn, rutschen bei Nässe
- "irgendwelche" normalen Fahrradgriffe von Point - sind mir zu dick
- Point Schraubgriffe - find ich bis jetzt am angenehmsten (und 6 EUR für's Paar ist echt 'n guter Preis  )

Servus, Thomas


----------



## sensiminded (2. November 2004)

ich hatte mal von monty dünne gummigriffe und auch mal irgendwelche dünne moosgummi von wem weiß ich nicht mehr. also die dünnen lenkerschoner kannst eigentlich in die tonne klopfen-meine hände haben da immer wie sau geschmerzt(nicht wegen schwielen)! wenn du kleine hände hast gehen die vielleicht. mir hatte jemand die WCS von Ritchey empfohlen-die sind auch aus moosgummi und bis jetzt die besten griffe die ich hatte. haben aber an der stelle wo der daumen bei mir liegt etwas materialverlust aufgewiesen, was aber das griffgefühl nicht unbedingt schlechter gemacht hat.


----------



## Levelboss (2. November 2004)

Oury!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopserhäsle (2. November 2004)

ja ok dann werden es die TryAll, aber mein Bike muss auch optisch passen und naja ich hab die roten TryAll Handschuhe und dann so rote Griffe!? Ich weiß nicht. Haja egal zack die werden jetzt bestellt und fertig. Das Bike glänzt ja viel in metall-alu und schwarz und das bissl grün, also da vorne oben rot, das ist bestimmt ganz nett. Also dann auf zu trialmarkt.de!    Danke für eure Antworten usw.


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (2. November 2004)

also bei mir sind die transparenten griffe voll schnell vergilbt, aber ich fahre auch mit meinem Bike.....


----------



## Mac Gyver (2. November 2004)

Ma ne Frage oder Bitte an griffhersteller: Wär doch mal ne optisch krasse sache wenns griffe in der Zoo-grün Farbe gäbe ...würd ich direkt kaufen auch wenn die Farbe dem Echobike dann nich die gebürtige Ehre erbietet


----------



## 525Rainer (2. November 2004)

maximaler grip wäre wohl wenn man den lenker anflext wie ne felge und mit gummihandschuhen fährt.
ich denke für jede hand gibts den passenden griff. meine riesengreifer vertragen auch einen dickeren griff. dazu dünne handschuhe ist mir lieber als ein dünner griff und gepolsterte handschuhe.
das ist eigentlich wie bei nem lenkrad beim auto. mein 76er hat ein dünnes knochiges bakelitkranzlenkrad aber am liebsten fahr ich mit dem 83er mit dem dicken wildledersportlenkrad.


----------



## Gierwolf (2. November 2004)

Griffe??Es kann nur einen geben:ODI Yeti-Hardcore.Gibt's in 75mm (Gripshift)oder in 110mm(shimano)+14mm für die 2 Klemmringe.Ist leider schweineteuer aber absolut verdrehsicher+coole Optik(kostet ca.33)


----------



## IBK (2. November 2004)

ich fahr auch die syntace-schraubgriffe. ein netter nebeneffekt ist der, dass man (vorausgesetzt, man montiert die seite mit der klemmung innen) sie nicht vollständig aufschieben muss, und sie trotzdem halten. mein lenker (syntace) ist 680mm breit, mit leicht nach außen verschobenen griffen komm ich auf 700mm. (zur info: die griffe haben innen eine stabile kunststoffschale)
die zehn mm pro seite gehen bei der stabilität nicht ab, und die klemmung sitzt sowieso an der anderen seite.

mir fehlt nur noch ein stück rohr zum "dranstückeln", um die griffränder bei stürzen etc. ein wenig zu schützen...


mfg g


----------



## sebi-online88 (3. November 2004)

Mac Gyver schrieb:
			
		

> Ma ne Frage oder Bitte an griffhersteller: Wär doch mal ne optisch krasse sache wenns griffe in der Zoo-grün Farbe gäbe ...würd ich direkt kaufen auch wenn die Farbe dem Echobike dann nich die gebürtige Ehre erbietet



Die sind doch genau richtig... AME Round!!!


----------



## Mac Gyver (3. November 2004)

LOL is ja krass... ich find die sehen wirklich nich schlecht aus. Mit solchen dingern is nich zufällig mal einer gefahren....oder??

bei den Teilen würd ich nur diesen ekligen rand wegschnipseln und dann isset perfekt


----------



## Hopserhäsle (3. November 2004)

Mac Gyver schrieb:
			
		

> bei den Teilen würd ich nur diesen ekligen rand wegschnipseln und dann isset perfekt


ja aber so wie die Aussehen, denk ich dass das so etwas Richtung billig Gummi oder sogar ganz Plastik ist!  Kauf dir doch die durchsichtigen TryAll und mach drunter eine giftgrüne Folie oder sowas oder mit Filzstift  Ich denke das könnte ganz gut Aussehen!


----------



## Scrat (3. November 2004)

Hopserhäsle schrieb:
			
		

> ja aber so wie die Aussehen, denk ich dass das so etwas Richtung billig Gummi oder sogar ganz Plastik ist!  Kauf dir doch die durchsichtigen TryAll und mach drunter eine giftgrüne Folie oder sowas oder mit Filzstift  Ich denke das könnte ganz gut Aussehen!



Die Idee mit der Folie ergibt garantiert elend rutschende Griffe auf'm Lenker, befürchte ich.

Servus, Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopserhäsle (3. November 2004)

Scrat schrieb:
			
		

> Die Idee mit der Folie ergibt garantiert elend rutschende Griffe auf'm Lenker, befürchte ich.
> 
> Servus, Thomas


ja stimmt daran dachte ich garnicht. 
Aber mit irgendeiner Farbe oder sonstwas das anmalen  geht sicher irgendwie. Wer das will, schafft das auch, aber dann soll derjenige es hier reinposten wie das denn gut geht!


----------



## Mac Gyver (3. November 2004)

Jajaja...Ihr werdet ja aufeinmal richtig kreatif...Die Qualität wird warscheinlich wiklich nich so doll sein. 
Und Folie wird sich auch nicht grad bewähren ...aber mir kam grad der einfall des jahres  
man könnte einfach die Transparenten Try all nich mit Filzstifft sondern mit jeder erdenklichen spraydosenfarbe von innen ausprühen, denn da gibts welche die n bissle klebrich sind womit der Griff zusätzlich nen extremen halt hätte...Tada


----------



## Hopserhäsle (3. November 2004)

Mac Gyver schrieb:
			
		

> Jajaja...Ihr werdet ja aufeinmal richtig kreatif...Die Qualität wird warscheinlich wiklich nich so doll sein.
> Und Folie wird sich auch nicht grad bewähren ...aber mir kam grad der einfall des jahres
> man könnte einfach die Transparenten Try all nich mit Filzstifft sondern mit jeder erdenklichen spraydosenfarbe von innen ausprühen, denn da gibts welche die n bissle klebrich sind womit der Griff zusätzlich nen extremen halt hätte...Tada


ja probiers aus, Berichte uns das ganze und mach paar Fotos!!!


----------



## Mac Gyver (3. November 2004)

Werd ich machen aber noch nich jetz ersma hab ich noch meine Echo griffe und die find ich wirklich gut...aber irgentwann werden die auch draufgehn und dann mach ichs...

ann noch nen duchsichtigen Lenker mit LEDs drin, dann leuchtet der Griff in grün ...heheheh    naja oder auch auch nich


----------



## sebi-online88 (3. November 2004)

Die Griffe sind AME und das ist das beste was du bekommen kannst. Kein billiger scheiß!!!


----------

